# Billing/Coding position available-North Carolina



## KRISIEFER (Oct 29, 2012)

We are in need of a FTE to work in the administrative office for our anesthesia company. Prefer someone with medical background and EXCELLENT customer service skills. Also a background in collections would be helpful. 
Position is in the Winston Salem Area of North Carolina. 

We provide excellent and benefits package including: paid time off, paid holidays, 401k, paid health insurance premium, life insurance, continuing education. 

Please send resume to kgardner@salemanesthesia.com


----------



## csw011 (Nov 7, 2012)

*still available??*

i have sent an e-mail with my resume' attached.  Please call my cell # if you need any further information. thank you !!


----------

